# what is it



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have had this for 25 years......I think it's a TYCO, I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Idk, rattle can paint and water-slide decals, looks like a custom of a Corvette GTP. What chassis is it on?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I snapped a HP7 and 440X2 on it...I can't find the body online.


No idea who, what, where, when on the body.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The size is right ......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like someone took a Corvette nose and grafted the back half and full canopy of a Porsche or something similar for the rear. Very cool... I'd say it's a scratch built custom!

Somewhere way back in my memory banks, I seem to recall a concept Vette that looked like that. A quick search turned up this...

http://www.conceptcarz.com/z19634/Chevrolet-Corvette-GTP.aspx

Looks like someone was really inspired by this car!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a look at the underside of the body, off of the chassis, would be interesting and might help solve the question!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, I took out the finding glass and a led flash light , and looked over the inside real good. It has been grafted together. The inside hardly leaves any tell tail signs without looking under good light. Who ever did this .... did one heck of a job. How cool would it have been if he had to correct decals. Corvette 22, 40, 52 where are you?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty darn close!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Purdy darn close for sure .... I 'll care for it as though it's worth a million.

I remember Doc Bundy winning in that car, well I don't remember what number it was at the time....to bad GM cheap'd out on the program. To me, it was some of the best racing ever. 
I remember the crash caused by Lynn StJames on the hill.
IMSA GTP


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Let me give my thoughts on Lyn causing the crash. I remember the Ford Probe not being overly competitive. I remember Lynn getting in the way a number of times in a number of races. She had gotten in the way of the Group 44 Jag and just about half of the Porsche's in most races. I was rooting for either the Ford or Chevy to place. The Vette was fast, but didn't last. So my rooting always turned to the Jag to hand a loss to the Porsche's. I kinda root for the under dogs. Everyone was an under dog to the hord of 962's. Damn that was good racing......

After it's lowly existence in my body box this little thing is starting to feel like the pride of my collection. I might just take it down and finish it off. All I need to do is find numbers that are close in style. I have a number of Goodwrench decals.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Now that is cool...


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

leonus said:


> Now that is cool...


Leon .. I think so brother. I wish I could take the credit for putting it together. I half thinking of touching it up, and finish it off. Maybe just making one myself out of some AFX/TOMY body's. I no great model guy but I might give it a try.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting story - or at least I think it's interesting anyway. Back in the 80's and early 90's I attended lots of IMSA races and took lots of photos. When I discovered a website called Racing Sports Cars.com I submitted some of my photos for inclusion. A few years back I received an e-mail from Hendrick Motorsports asking if they could use one of the photos I took of the Corvette GTP in the museum they have at their shop. Of course I agreed so now I need to get down to the Hendrick Motorsports facility someday to see if they have one of my photos hanging on their wall.

That Corvette GTP was an interesting car. In the beginning it was very fast, but was always very fragile.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Kirk that 4.3L destroked to what ever it was V/6 was bloody fast. Never a problem with the engine itself, always with something bolted to it, or Lola bits. Turns out taking a couple cylinders off the 350 V/8 was a good idea......Like the CanAm days before, I made it to a few races. Feeling those Ground Pounders go past was nothing short of lovely.

If you get down that way, be sure to a get a picture of you standing by your picture.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I grew up with Can Am and IMSA, best sports car racing ever IMHO! Still dabble in it a bit.








[/URL]


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> If you get down that way, be sure to a get a picture of you standing by your picture.


When I told them they could use my picture I told them; "Sure, go ahead. Is there any way you can send me one of those Corvette GTP museum pieces as compensation?" I'm still waiting for the trailer to pull up into my driveway and unload it.

As for the old IMSA GTP series, it was (in my eyes) the golden age of sports car racing. Lots of exotic cars and drivers made it a feast for the senses. Plus, there was so much variation in the engines you could close your eyes and know which car drove by just by the sound.


----------

